# Bestellung in Litauen-Betrug!!!



## Aluschweisser (12. November 2012)

Hallo ihr Trialer,

ich bin mittlerweile sehr stinkig.
Das hat folgenden Grund: Ich habe im Oktober 2011 bei trial-parts.net( der Typ heißt armands, der Shop ist in Litauen; lv) ein 24 Echo Trialbike bestellt. Es hieß, das wäre eine preorder-Aktion. Die Bestellung sollte ein wenig länger brauchen, dafür sollte das Bike einige hundert Euros billiger sein, wie hier in Deutschland.
Nach endlosen mails mit dem Typ und zig Vertröstungen bekomme ich dann heute die mail, das der shop geschlossen ist und die bankrott sind.
Das krieg ich einen Riesenhals!!!!
Wer von Euch hat auch ein ähnliches Problem?
Was kann man da tun?
Bitte meldet Euch.
Viele Grüßes sendet erstmal Markus


----------



## KONA_pepe (12. November 2012)

Mal ernsthaft... Weit unter UVP, Ware noch nicht vorhanden im Shop und zur Krönung auch noch ein Shop in Litauen und du denkst dir nix bei? Haste schon des Geld Überwiesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sherco (12. November 2012)

der Shop ist hier im forum einschlägig wegen sowas bekannt. Das Geld siehst du nie wieder.


----------



## Eisbein (12. November 2012)

ich hab damals dann wohl glück gehabt. Hatte dort ein Zhi Z2 rahmen gekauft und bis auf kleinere verzögerungen lief das recht glatt bei mir.


----------



## saturno (12. November 2012)

Aluschweisser schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Trialer,
> 
> ich bin mittlerweile sehr stinkig.
> Das hat folgenden Grund: Ich habe im Oktober 2011 bei trial-parts.net( der Typ heißt armands, der Shop ist in Litauen; lv) ein 24 Echo Trialbike bestellt. Es hieß, das wäre eine preorder-Aktion. Die Bestellung sollte ein wenig länger brauchen, dafür sollte das Bike einige hundert Euros billiger sein, wie hier in Deutschland.
> ...




ausland (damit montfa beruhigt ist und gut schlafen kann), das sagt doch schon alles. und wer dann noch die kohle vorab überweist muß damit rechnen über den tisch gezogen zu werden. da hast du keine chance außer einer betrugsanzeige bei der polizie. wobei die auch nicht sehr viel bringen wird. und man sieht mal wieder, mehrere hundert euros und schon schaltet das logische denken ab. nach dem motto billisch ran gekommen.


----------



## Raumfahrer (12. November 2012)

Die Shop-Seite ist noch aktiv:
http://trialparts.net/content/2-contacts

Wirklich schon Oktober *2011 *bestellt?

"Trial" bedeutet "Versuch".


----------



## MisterLimelight (12. November 2012)

tja. jetzt ist er mal wieder pleite und nennt sich in ein paar monaten wieder trialsparts.lv ... vielleicht "verkauft" er auch wieder für 1 Tag iPhones um wieder etwas cash zu haben ...

ein freund hat 2 jahre auf ware gewartet und es als spende bzw. lehrgeld abgeschrieben. nach 5 jahren bekam er dann ware - zum glück nicht die damals bestellte sondern aktuelle parts. sinnig war das trotzdem nicht, ein dunkelgrüner rahmen und eine pinke felge ...
das bekam er auch nur weil ich den shop überall niedergemacht habe wo sie versucht haben werbung zu machen.

eine suche im forum hätte dich seinerzeit bestimmt von einer bestellung abgeschreckt.


----------



## montfa (12. November 2012)

dieser shop war/ist dafür bekannt, dass die sowas machen/machten. viel mehr wurde darüber im englischen forum diskutiert: allerdings waren die letzten kommentare meist positiv - armands sollte eigentlich größtenteils seine offene rechnungen ausgeglichen haben. von neuem anfang war die rede...

ich fühle für dich, Aluschweisser. das fahrrad ist nicht da und die fonds sind auch weg. wenn die aber tatsächlich pleite (ist das offiziel? wurde die insolvenz angemeldet?) gegangen sind, kannst du erstmal nicht viel machen.

der shop hieß eigentlich trialparts.net und war in riga, LETTLAND. ein fehler, kann jedem von uns passieren. 

es wäre aber schön, wenn sich die anderen auch ein bißchen gedanken machen würden (saturno, KONA_pepe) und nicht einfach litauen beschimpfen würden, als ob das ganze land eine strafkolonie wäre.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. November 2012)

Alle Jahre wieder.

Hab damals aber auch meine Bestellung tatsÃ¤chlich erhalten.


----------



## KONA_pepe (12. November 2012)

montfa schrieb:


> es wäre aber schön, wenn sich die anderen auch ein bißchen gedanken machen würden (saturno, KONA_pepe) und nicht einfach litauen beschimpfen würden, als ob das ganze land eine strafkolonie wäre.



Kein Problem  Können statt Litauen auch jedes andere für überdurchschnittlich viel Betrugsfälle bekannte Land einsetzen. Das man bei so viel ungereimten Gegebenheiten trotzdem Geld dort hin schickt hängt ja ohnehin nicht vom Land ab.


----------



## family-biker (12. November 2012)

erst heute wurde das ergebnis einer studie veröffentlicht,welches besagt,dass fast jeder deutsche zu vorurteilen gegenüber anderen nationen neigt.

dazu sag ich nur:kaum gestohlen,schon in polen.

wenn etwas zu schön ist um wahr zu sein ist es meist nur schön...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (13. November 2012)

Vielleicht erreicht man ihn ja hier... 

https://www.facebook.com/armands.ikalis?fref=ts


----------



## MisterLimelight (13. November 2012)

ja raimund, man erreicht den schon und wenn er mal gut drauf ist oder einen sozialen moment hat (so circa 1x im monat) antwortet er auch. und verspricht einen dann bonusparts und anfang nächste woche kommt die lieferung zu ihm etc.


----------



## saturno (13. November 2012)

family-biker schrieb:


> erst heute wurde das ergebnis einer studie veröffentlicht,welches besagt,dass fast jeder deutsche zu vorurteilen gegenüber anderen nationen neigt.
> 
> dazu sag ich nur:kaum gestohlen,schon in polen.
> 
> wenn etwas zu schön ist um wahr zu sein ist es meist nur schön...



ja und die anderen länder gegenüber uns weil wir ja alles niedermachen in sachen eurostützung........


wie fällt hier die studie aus??????


nur zur info:

https://www.google.de/search?q=betr...&rls=org.mozilla:de:official&client=firefox-a


es ist ein armes land und da komt man schon auf die tollsten ideen, siehe den bericht über die hackerszene in ru..... , jede menge betrug über ebay, ware angeboten kohle kassiert und nie geliefert. was hatten die jungs??? zeit und einen dsl anschluss der den deutschen um weiten schlägt.


fakt ist doch, man zahlt nicht einfach per vorkasse in ein land wo man keinerlei handhabe hat, die ware zu bekommen. einzig per paypal und da ist man auch nicht zu 100% sicher. was aber seltsam ist, er hat 2011 bestellt und beschwert sich jetzt erst.

ich würde auf alle fälle eine anzeige wegen betruges machen, damit mal etwas bewegung in die sache kommt.


----------



## Eisbein (13. November 2012)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> ja raimund, man erreicht den schon und wenn er mal gut drauf ist oder einen sozialen moment hat (so circa 1x im monat) antwortet er auch. und verspricht einen dann bonusparts und anfang nächste woche kommt die lieferung zu ihm etc.



Ich will ihn nicht rechtfertigen, aber ich hatte eigentlich netten kontakt zu ihm über den MSN-messanger.

Das Bashing gegen Osteuropäische staaten können wir uns getrost sparen. Es gibt in deutschlan ebenfalls genug betrüger, cafefahrten anbieter, Nahrungsmittelhersteller die uns nach strich und faden verarschen.

Nur weil bei ard im abendprogramm  wenige einzelfälle ausgeschalchtet werden und die konsumer verrückt gemacht werden heists noch lange nicht das da drüben alles schlecht ist.
Meine eltern waren im sommer im nordosten von polen im urlaub, und?
Ihnen wurde nichts geklaut, nichts beschädigt...


----------



## Sherco (13. November 2012)

Ich hab letztens erst in Polen ein Komplettrad bestellt. Lieferung unter einer Woche, gutes Geld gespart und erstklassiger Support/Kontakt auf Englisch. Gibt überall schwarze Schafe.


----------



## TrialnFun (13. November 2012)

Wie MisterLimelights schon geschrieben hat, habe ich fast 5 Jahre warten müssen, um überhaupt etwas von dem gewissen Herrn zu bekommen.
Dank MisterLimelights Einsatz habe ich dann doch noch Ware erhalten. Danke nochmal.
naja besser als gar nichts, auch wenn es nicht die gewünschte Bestellung war.

Der Herr von Trialparts hat dann noch einen Witz gerissen und geschrieben, dass ich nun sehen kann, wie schnell der Shop auch arbeitet 

Eigentlich tun mir solche Leute nur leid, die sich finanziell bereichen wollen, in dem sie ehrliche Leute, die z.B. von ihrem Ersparten ein neues Bike kaufen wollen, gnadenlos abziehen. Echt traurig.

Wenigstens soll es dazu gedient haben, anderen ein Beispiel zu sein, sich lieber bei seriösen Trialshops die Ware zu bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (13. November 2012)

Wenn keiner mehr in neuen Shops bestellt, wer soll dann eine mögliche Seriosität bestätigen ?
Bei so Faktoren wie, extrem günstig, fremdes Land und Vorkasse bzw. ohne keinerlei Recherche im Netz, muss mit Risiken rechnen.


----------



## TrialnFun (13. November 2012)

> Wenn keiner mehr in neuen Shops bestellt, wer soll dann eine mögliche Seriosität bestätigen ?
> Bei so Faktoren wie, extrem günstig, fremdes Land und Vorkasse bzw. ohne keinerlei Recherche im Netz, muss mit Risiken rechnen.


Stimmt schon, man sollte den "kleinen Shops" auch eine Chance geben, sich auszuzeichnen. 
Bei ungewöhnlich niedrigen Preisen und bei Trial-shops, die aus sozial schwachen Bereichen stammen, würde ich allerdings extrem vorsichtig sein.

Nach meinen Erfahrungen werde ich zumindest nur noch bei bewährten Trial-Shops meine Parts bestellen.


----------



## tha_joe (13. November 2012)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist er deshalb so billig, weil er keine Lagerhaltung hat. Er wartet immer bis genug Bestellungen da sind, und ordert dann direkt in China ohne bei sich ein Lager aufzumachen. Ich würde die Kohle nicht abschreiben, ich denke schon dass du das Rad noch bekommst, allerdings hättest du dich halt vorher informieren sollen, dass das teilweise sehr lange dauert wegen der beschriebenen Geschäftspraxis. Wird schon werden...
Gruß Joe


----------



## Eisbein (13. November 2012)

TrialnFun schrieb:


> Stimmt schon, man sollte den "kleinen Shops" auch eine Chance geben, sich auszuzeichnen.
> Bei ungewöhnlich niedrigen Preisen und bei Trial-shops, die aus *sozial schwachen Bereichen stammen*, würde ich allerdings extrem vorsichtig sein.
> 
> Nach meinen Erfahrungen werde ich zumindest nur noch bei bewährten Trial-Shops meine Parts bestellen.



omg...

herr lass hirn regnen.

Aber marino rahmen im peru bestellen. Ist ja ein sicheres, sozial faires und weitentwickeltes land. 
(nichts gegen marino, viel mir nur grade so ein)


----------



## edik. (13. November 2012)

Da ich aus dem Baltikum stamme, muss ich mal klug*******n:

Litauen â  Latvia


----------



## MisterLimelight (14. November 2012)

> omg...
> 
> herr lass hirn regnen.



sagt der richtige. Da ich nicht erkenne wo bei Dir Ironie einsetzt muss ich einfach alles gesagte ernst nehmen und geh darauf ein:



> Meine eltern waren im sommer im nordosten von polen im urlaub, und?
> Ihnen wurde nichts geklaut, nichts beschÃ¤digt...


Eine Super-Statistik. Teilnehmerzahl 2, Dauer 2 Wochen ... 
beim Worldcup in Polen sind meines Wissens auch keine RÃ¤der weggekommen. Bei den Koxxdays sind aber meines Wissens mal Sachen weggekommen. Aber das waren bestimmt libanesische GroÃfamilien ;-)
Traue keine Statistik die Du nicht selbst gefÃ¤lscht hast. Schlechte Menschen gibt es Ã¼berall. In meiner Wahrnehmung werden dennoch mehr in Deutschland geklaute GÃ¼ter in Polen wiedergefunden als andersrum.



> Ich will ihn nicht rechtfertigen, aber ich hatte eigentlich netten kontakt zu ihm Ã¼ber den MSN-messanger


Ein super Argument! "Bei mir hatÂ´s geklappt". Beim Lotto sagt das nach der Ziehung auch immer einer...



> Aber marino rahmen im peru bestellen. Ist ja ein sicheres, sozial faires und weitentwickeltes land.


Wenn eine Fast-Food Kette auch nur eine gammelige Gurkenscheibe in irgendeiner Provinzfilliale auf den Burger packt schlÃ¤gt das Wellen, die sich mindestens in derbes Misstrauen und hohe UmsatzeinbuÃen niederschlagen. Das haben Firmen wie Marino in Peru oder Triton in Russland kapiert haben. Sie kÃ¶nnen es sich nicht erlauben negative Schlagzeilen dieser Art zu machen. Und darum wÃ¼rde ich auch ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken dort Geld hinÃ¼berweisen.
Schaut man sich aber in grÃ¶Ãeren Foren um findet man schnell >20 BetrugsfÃ¤lle von Armands. Und wenn ich dort ~800â¬ versenkt hÃ¤tte wÃ¼rde ich warscheinlich auch nur noch in Deutschland bestellen, bei Leuten die man auch auf Comps sieht und wo rechtliche Schritte einfacher wÃ¤ren als Geld aus Lettland wieder zu bekommen.


----------



## montfa (14. November 2012)

MisterLimelight schrieb:


> Eine Super-Statistik. Teilnehmerzahl 2, Dauer 2 Wochen ...



dauer: 20 jahre, teilnehmerzahl: mehrere (freunde, familie und so.) fazit: es geht. klauen gehÃ¶rt nicht mehr zum polnischem alltag als zum deutschen. 



MisterLimelight schrieb:


> Und darum wÃ¼rde ich auch ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken dort Geld hinÃ¼berweisen.



du wÃ¼rdest echt 800â¬ ohne mit der wimper zu zucken in das sozial schwache land Ã¼berwesien, ohne da gewesen zu sein?

dauer: 0, teilnehmerzahl: 0. fazit: 800â¬ versenkt...

(ps. es war ironie, falls du es nicht bemerkt hast)


----------



## Eisbein (14. November 2012)

montfa schrieb:


> dauer: 20 jahre, teilnehmerzahl: mehrere. fazit: es geht. klauen gehört nicht mehr zum polnischem alltag als zum deutschen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



danke marcin! 

Und ja, es war alles nur medium ernst gemeint!


----------



## erwinosius (14. November 2012)

ist denn schon wieder Winter??


----------



## ecols (15. November 2012)

Das reicht jetzt mal. Schicke dem TE gleich noch ein paar Kontaktdaten vom Betreiber. Wenn es etwas vernünftiges zu dem Thema zu sagen gibt, mach ich wieder auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

